# Verwirrung rund um ECC-RAM bei Intel Chipsatz-Boards:



## Ulathar (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, mal ganz blöd in die Runde gefragt:

ich suche nun seit Tagen nach nem passenden Mainboard für meinen neuen Server (Sockel 1150 mini-ITX mit mindestens 6 SATA Ports) und bei allen Boards, die ich finden konnte wird laut Hersteller immer nur "non-ecc unbuffered ram" supported.
Ich benötige aber mindestens ecc unbuffered ram (oder ecc buffered/registered).

Nun die eigentliche Frage:
ich dachte bei Intels der neuren Generationen sitzt der RAM-Controller im Prozessor? Als CPU kommt bei mir der Intel Core i3-4130T zum einsatz, dieser unterstützt offiziell laut Intel ECC-Ram!

Kann ich also bedenkenlos "jedes x-beliebige Mainboard" mit ECC-Ram verwenden, dass besagte CPU unterstützt? Oder muss tatsächlich auch das Board explizit eine ECC-Ram-kompatibilität ausweisen?

Falls letzteres:
kennt jemand ein mini-ITX Board, das ECC-RAM unterstützt mit mindestens 6 SATA Ports, Sockel 1150 und 10/100/1000 LAN?

*€dit:*
ich würde sonst zur Zeit mit dem ASUS H87I-Plus-C2 liebäugeln, oder evtl dessen großen Bruder (dann mit WLAN/Bluetooth onboard).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Oktober 2013)

Wozu brauchst du denn ECC Ram ? Was soll das für ein Server werden ? Privatserver ?


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2013)

Es muss explizit auch das Mainboard ECC unterstützen.
Da musst du dir ein Servermainboard kaufen, im ITX-Bereich gibts da genau ein Mainboard.
ASUS P9D-I (90SB03I0-M0UAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und selbst das unterstützt nur die schmächtige unbuffered Variante.

Falls es dir hilft, ECC ist über die RAM-Generationen nahezu nutzlos geworden.
Du kannst bedenkenlos normalen RAM einbauen und das ganze Jahr durchlaufen lassen, da passiert nichts.
Wir bei folding@home lassen die Rechner monatelang durchlaufen und da gibts keine gekippten Bits.


----------



## Ulathar (19. Oktober 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn ECC Ram ? Was soll das für ein Server werden ? Privatserver ?



Das tut eigentlich nix zur Sache, aber wenn dir das so wichtig ist :

Ja, Privatserver und gleichzeitig noch HTPC + Streaming Portal für andere Geräte im Netzwerk. 
Den ECC "brauche" ich zwar nicht für die Multimediasachen, aber für meine anderen "Jobs", die ich damit betreibe, zum einen als Hobby, zum Anderen auch durchaus mal beruflich bedingt (länger dauernde wissenschaftliche Kalkulationen z.B. und viel Datenbankrödelei). 
Und last but not least halte ich es auch mit Blick auf die Datensicherheit in Kombination mit dem neuen Win ReFs des Servers 2012 für sehr sinnvoll.




Abductee schrieb:


> Falls es dir hilft, ECC ist über die RAM-Generationen nahezu nutzlos geworden.
> Du kannst bedenkenlos normalen RAM einbauen und das ganze Jahr durchlaufen lassen, da passiert nichts.
> Wir bei folding@home lassen die Rechner monatelang durchlaufen und da gibts keine gekippten Bits.


 
Hmm okay, das ist mir neu und gut zu wissen. Zumal der RAM im Server eh nicht ausserhalb seiner Spezifikationen betrieben werden würde (anders als z.B. die RAMs in meiner OC/Gaming Maschine)...
Dann könnte ich mich statt dessen evtl nach besonders Stromsparenden "normalen" RAMs umsehen hmhm...


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2013)

Andere Frage, hast du die CPU schon gekauft?

Ansonsten würd ich dir den hier empfehlen:
HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L, Turion II Neo N40L, 4GB RAM (664447-425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der bringt 4GB unbuffered ECC RAM schon mit, ist super klein, bietet 4x SATA über die Frontklappe und einmal intern + esata.
Zwei PCIe-Slots sind noch frei für weitere Controller, LAN-Karte oder extra Grafikkarte.


----------



## Ulathar (19. Oktober 2013)

Nein bin noch am zusammenstellen (scheitert noch an der Board-Frage, die aber nun geklärt wäre, wenn das mit dem RAM wirklich keine Rolle mehr spielt. Recherchiere da gerade noch etwas zu).
Ja, die MircoServer hab ich mir bereits lange angesehen (auch einige Dell Lösungen wie die T110 Reihe),  aber erfüllt nicht ganz meine Bedürfnisse (leider). 

Der MicroServer beispielsweise hat zu wenige SATA-Ports für meine Zwecke und auch die Rechenleistung ist eher an der unteren Grenze meiner "Bedürfnisse" .
Und dazu kommt noch, dass ich da das Laufwerk ausbauen müsste um Platz für ne SATA Dockingstation zu bekommen, etc pp.
Und nein, ne externe USB-Lösung kommt nicht in Frage (da will ich gerade extra von weg weil mir das mit den Sticks, Platten und Kabeln im Wohnzimmer zu doof wird ^^).


----------



## manuelsam (4. April 2015)

Moin. Ich habe grad ein Anliegen, welches wohl hier richtig ist: Ich habe 24 Gig ECC Ram (DDR3), um die ich herum mein HTPC (spieletauglich) aufrüsten möchte (Geld sparend, da somit Ram bereits vorhanden). Dachte an eine Xeon CPU, 1231 v3 (Socke 1150), meines Wissens nach unterstützen ja alle Xeons ECC. 

Ich brauche also (hoffe ich) nur Tipps bezüglich eines geeigneten micro-ATX-Mainboards. Dieses kann und soll durchaus im Budget-Bereich angesiedelt sein. Ich hoffe auf gute Tipps hier, wie immer.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Lasse die Frage mal passend verschieben von einem Mod da man bei so einer Karteileiche kein ernsthaftes Anliegen mehr erwartet. Virtuelles Papier kostet nix und das kapern von fremden Threads ist auch eher unhöflich.
Schon mal geschaut was entsprechende Boards kosten? Da würde ich doch eher den Speicher verkaufen und ein normales Board mit H97 Chipsatz mit regulärem DDR3 RAM kaufen wobei wohl 8 GB genügen sollten


----------



## manuelsam (4. April 2015)

Ok, wusste ich nicht, dachte, es sei so Forendienlicher als ein neues Thread zu erstellen und eher erwünscht. Nach Preisen konnte ich nicht schauen, da ich leider nicht schlau werde, welche Boards nun passend wären.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Nö ist es nie, da es schnell unübersichtlich wird ( wer beantwortet jetzt wem die Frage ) und bei so alten Threads schaut man eher nur nach wer sich da als Leichenschänder betätigt da nach so langer Zeit nicht wirklich ernsthafte Sache abgehandelt werden die noch helfen können.
Bei ECC Boards geht es erst bei ungefähr guten 170 Talern los und im Homebereich ist so etwas absolut unnötig


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Falls es dir hilft, ECC ist über die RAM-Generationen nahezu nutzlos geworden.
> Du kannst bedenkenlos normalen RAM einbauen und das ganze Jahr durchlaufen lassen, da passiert nichts.
> Wir bei folding@home lassen die Rechner monatelang durchlaufen und da gibts keine gekippten Bits.


Doch, gibt es, merkst du nur nicht.

Es gab da letztens ein Dokument, AFAIR von Google, wo das mal getestet wurde. 
Fazit: 
Fehler in DRAM kommen wesentlich häufiger vor als wir denken!

Und es gibt da wohl auch noch die Möglichkeit den DRAM durch ein bestimmtes Zugriffsmuster abzuschießen...


Wie dem auch sei:
ECC MUSS einerseits vom Board und dem BIOS vom Board unterstützt werden.
Anndererseits muss auch die CPU das können.

Bei Intel sind das einerseits die kleinen CPUs.
AFAIR Celeron, Pentium, i3. Der i5 und i7 kann das NICHT.
Und andererseits die Celerons.

Bei AMD ist das grundsätzlich bei 939, AM2(+) und AM3(+) der Fall.
MSI Boards unterstützen das grundsätzlich NICHT, ASUS und Asrock aber oft schon.
Bei AMD APUs schauts momentan eher schlecht aus.

Aber AM1 soll auch ECC können, da bin ich mir aber nicht 100% sicher, ob das auch wirklich funzt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei ECC Boards geht es erst bei ungefähr guten 170 Talern los und im Homebereich ist so etwas absolut unnötig


NEIN!
Das gibts auch deutlich preiswerter...

Zum Beispiel gibt ASUS bei diesem Board an, dass auch ECC unterstützt wird.
ASUS M5A97 R2.0 (90-MIBJK0-G0EAY0MZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und das gibts ab ~75€...

Oder dieses Board, für ~55€...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

> NEIN!
> Das gibts auch deutlich preiswerter...
> 
> Zum Beispiel gibt ASUS bei diesem Board an, dass auch ECC unterstützt wird.
> ...


Dann möchte ich sehen mit welchem Hammer du die S. 1150 CPU dort befestigen willst. Schaue mal bitte auf das Erstellungsdatum und auf den heutigen Totengräber was er möchte


----------



## manuelsam (4. April 2015)

Ok ok, ich wollte nicht so für Unruhe sorgen, Lektion gelernt. Vielen Dank für die Antworten, ein wenig half es ja bereits. Nächstes Mal Erstelle ich ein extra Thread (falls inhaltlich nicht 1:1 bereits vorhanden) wenn ich eine Frage habe.
Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

> Nächstes Mal Erstelle ich ein extra Thread (falls inhaltlich nicht 1:1 bereits vorhanden) wenn ich eine Frage habe.


Immer einen eigenen Thread erstellen damit man genau nur dir helfen kann und jeder sofort dein Anliegen erkennt.
Putzigerweise ist ja genau das passiert was man generell vermeiden will. 
Falls noch Fragen kommen einfach an passender Stelle einstellen und virt. Papier gibt es hier in ungeahnten Mengen


----------

